# Going to be needing real lights soon.



## ClapOnCannabis (Sep 5, 2006)

After reading guides and learning what I could; I decided to take my first shot at growing a plant. At first, I planned for the worst, and accepted that what I grow will either not produce buds, or simply have "novelty", low quality buds.

But after my first seed germinated today while staying home sick, I found myself with a decent amount of time and a little hope. I realize that in essence, nothing could happen, but I feel a little more enthusiastic than my previous stand, after reading about the lights and finding a few low cost options. I used low quality potting soil, of which I couldnt find a PH percentage, but I know I shouldnt cut corners in regards to soil, and plan to get better soil for my next experiments.

Im growing in my closet right now. I have a simple 40 watt focused down into a large shoebox that I covered with tinfoil, and taped the shoebox to have angles that would provide maximum shinage. I realize its not good for plants, as it provides uneven lights and can burn holes through the leaves, but for right now, until I get some flourescents, I think it will do, between that and moving it outside when I get home from school until it gets dark.

Anyways, for those of you still with me, what I need to know is what specifics should I be looking for in my lights? Ive seen all sorts of abbreviations, and have done my best to learn what I can about them, but Im thinking it may be easier to simply get some personal insight from other people. Im going to be making the trek to the local kmart soon, and my goal is to be able to compile a list of things to look for when I do so.

Any advice or other tidbits of info you feel I should know would be appreciated.


----------



## Tonto (Sep 6, 2006)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forumWOW/Full-Marijuana-Growing-Guide.html

I would say to get some of the compact fluorescent lights, a fan, and larger pots.


----------



## German Gigalo (Sep 6, 2006)

What is this 40w light you speak of? Gro-Light? I was once on the same boat as you. Do what Fluid said, get yourself a CFL (5500 k and up[for veg]) and transplant into a larger pot with quality soil. Get a small fan, this allows two things, circulation of air and strengthens the stems. Indirectly aim the fan, no need for gail force winds.....  Once you did this, you need to start to plan a grow room or box. Basically, if you are gonna grow it inside, keep it there. You dont want to contaminate your indoor grow set up. If you're gonna keep it outside ..thats fine if you can guarantee 65-85% temps, at least 18/6 light cycle during veg and 12/12 light cycle in flower, and lets not include bugs, rabbits and curious nieghbors.

-GG


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 6, 2006)

Dropping $25 at walmart will easily get a new grow through the first 3 weeks...

4 CFLs
4 Socket fixtures...

~poof~ 

Your very own fledgling grow set-up.


----------



## ClapOnCannabis (Sep 6, 2006)

- GG
Its just a simple ol' lamp lightbulb. I read that it would be enough for a few days after planting the seed. I was skeptical, but I figured I might as well use it while its dark out, and until I can get some flourescents.

Also, my closet isnt enclosed. Its actually more of a big dip in my wall. Would a fan still be needed? Im not against the idea, but I'd like to make sure it would be benificial before shelling out money for one. If it is though, then no problem haha.

I plan on getting fox farm for my next grow, although I may have trouble finding a store that has it, since the cities they list on their sites as having their products are a bit out of the way.

- Will
I only plan on growing one plant at a time for now, although I have better seeds germinating and may decide to grow another one. Would I absolutely need to get four lights, or would I be able to get less for what Im doing? Just a thought.

- Fluid
Thanks for the link to the guide. Should be a good read while Im home from school again.


I will most likely get a few flourescents, but before I do, are there any other variables I should be looking for when buying flourescent lights? I wouldnt ask anyone to explain the workings of such variables, but simply what to look out for.
For example, GG suggested I get a 5500 k and up. Any other numbers and letters pertaining to other variables I should keep an eye out for? Sorry if the question is somewhat broad, but I still have yet to journey into kmart, and because of lots of computer part related experiences in the past, Im preparing for the worst, and expecting quite an overflow of all these letters and numbers.


----------



## German Gigalo (Sep 6, 2006)

Ya, the _only_ reason your seedling is growing is because of the warmth the incandlescent bulb is emitting. That depression in the wall is not gonna cut it either, you should really consider constructing a grow box. That plant is gonna stink up your spot and you will have _*no*_ light control.But for now, definately get some quality light on your ladies.... _before_ they get all thin and stretchy. 

This particular bulb is made by Commercial Electric, but there are many other manufactures to choose from, like Sylvania. All my bulbs were 5500k, but you may want to mix the color spectrum. Maybe a 3000k and the 5500k. Remember that a 27w is equal to a 100w candlescent bulb. 




In the photo below is what I call the "Quad CFL Setup". No need to get too complicated with it. But if you wanted to, you can send a descent amount of light to your ladies. I purchased all these from Lowe's.



Piece 'em together like so:



And you get this



Here are the two "Quad's" with some side mounted Floro's. Remember that the CFL's should be about 1-3 inches above the tops. They do get hot. Now the floro tubes dont. Your plants will grow right up into the fixtures with no harm done (i dont recommend it though).



As for the fan question, yes get one. It is extremely benificial. The small black one in the photo above was got for $2.99 at target.

-GG


----------



## stoner 420 (Sep 6, 2006)

to sum this up for u bcause i have recently had problems with this... soft\warm bulbs for veg...cool white for flower... the soft ones r in a yellowish package and the cool in the blueish package.. the cool also says daylight on them.... pls save urself time and money and go to wal-mart they will have a bigger selection... u will need either the big 42 watt cfl or a couple of the 26 watters this is what i bought and they r bright.... the setup that GG has mentioned is a great idea ..........as for the indention closet atleast section a portion with a blanket or something till u can get a grow box going this will help trap the light in the givin area...hope this has been a help and just trying to pass the specifics that have been givin to me.... good luck and happy growin... if u need more help there r some very knowledgeable ppl in here and very nice too..........


----------



## German Gigalo (Sep 6, 2006)

Stoner 420 said-  to sum this up for u bcause i have recently had problems with this... soft\warm bulbs for veg...cool white for flower
                                                                                                                                                                                                        Nah man, you got it backwards. Cool whites give a blue spectrum signiture, which is predominately needed for vegging. During the flowering phase your plants will need more yellow-orange light which is in the 3000k range. But even with the CFL's in that spectrum, results will be less than desired. Its the HPS that gives the plant the correct spectrum at a stronger intensity.-GG


----------



## ClapOnCannabis (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks GG, I think I understand what Im looking for now. I think I'll save up and piece together one of those quads.

As for the growbox Stoner 420, Im most likely going to be using one now. Last night I was awoken by my mom, who came in my room and monsterously ripped my lamp out while yelling anti marijuana slurs. 

I figured "Oh well", and took apart an unused lamp so it'll fit into this large chest I have in my closet. Right now, with it laying the way it was meant for it has 16 inches of vertical space, and pretty much encloses all light; except for a miniscule crack where the cord must go through. It is 2 and a half feet long, and eventually I plan on putting it on its side with the top of it opening like a refrigerator; to utilize the 2 and a half vertical feet it would have when I do so. Eventually, I plan to drill and tweak it out better; but I'd like to wait it out a little so as to avoid attention to it.

 I'll get some pictures up soon.

Also, right now; Im keeping it outside to catch what sun it can in the day, and am going to be moving it inside into my grow-chest once its no longer light out. Is this good, or should I be keeping it inside with my crap-bulb at all times?


----------



## Tonto (Sep 6, 2006)

I would say to bring them in after the daylight isn't around, and keep them under a regular light all of the night. You want at LEAST 16 hours of light per day on them.....


----------



## Hick (Sep 7, 2006)

> As for the growbox Stoner 420, Im most likely going to be using one now. Last night I was awoken by my mom, who came in my room and monsterously ripped my lamp out while yelling anti marijuana slurs.



If you live with your parents, I would advise you to adhere to their rules. Do you realize that if your "grow" was discovered by LEO, that your Mom is held responsible?..not only could she be incarcerated, but her house and possessions could be lost o confiscation laws. You and any other siblings would be placed in foster care.
Either grow your pot outdoors, off of her property, or get your arse out and find your own abode and risk only yourself. It isn't fair that you jepordize her well being without her permission.
She deserves your _respect_ on this.


----------



## ClapOnCannabis (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes, I understand the bulk of the consequences and complications.

While this is my first step into the realm of growing, I've been planning this for quite some time. Most people in the situation would probably of started growing long before I did. I wont go too deep into explenation of my situation, but I do know the limits, and plan on staying within them, even if it means destroying my plant at some time.


----------



## ClapOnCannabis (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, my dad said I could grow in my shed today.
Should be cool.


----------



## Tonto (Sep 11, 2006)

What are the dimensions of the area you'll be growing in?


----------



## ClapOnCannabis (Sep 11, 2006)

Haha it is a pretty large shed. Im not sure of the dimensions, but Im pretty sure its big enough.


----------

